# kernel panic... che barba che noia..

## zilog80

ciao a tutti!!

ho cercato nei vecchi posts ma nn riesco a trovare una solution al mio problema che porto avanti da 1 settimana! 

Premetto sono un neofita!! portate pazienza!!

Sono arrivato alla compilazione del kernel (ho scaricato le gentoo source) 

scelgo tutto quello che voglio compilare compreso /dev "devfs" che ho trovato sotto la voce file systems ho configurato lilo etc... inzomma riavvio il picci e comincia a caricare il kernel fino a bloccarsi su:

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:02

da quello che puo capire il caro neofita è che non riesce a caricare la partizione root dato che la boot la vista senno il kernel nn caricava.. (si spera sia cosi!) quindi sono andato a vedere anche fstab che credo sia impostato correttamente e su lillo confermo che root è 'hda2' e boot 'hda'.....

le mie partizioni sono 3 la swap su hda3, hda1 e hda2 (boot e root) di tipo ext2 con journal 

create con il comando mke2fs -j ora mi chiedo che sia sto cazzuto di journal che richiede qualche parametro ? poi vorrei dire visuallizando le partizioni con cfdisk mi segnala le partizioni come ext3... 

ricapitoliamo...

 1) mke2fs -j che genera? ext2 o ext3?

 2) che posso fare se è ext2 o ext3 per ovviare il kernel panic?

 se il problema non è il filesystem che faccio!!

SI NOTA LA FRUSTAZIONE!! GGGRRRRR   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

CIAOOO AMICI!   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti!!

 

ciao anche a te!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 1) mke2fs -j che genera? ext2 o ext3?

 

Ext3 (evoluzione di ext2 con il journaled, ma si chiama ext3)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) che posso fare se è ext2 o ext3 per ovviare il kernel panic?

 

Comincia postandoci il tuo fstab (e magari la parte di lilo dedicata a gentoo)  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SI NOTA LA FRUSTAZIONE!! GGGRRRRR    

 

Naaa, puoi fare di meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

>  1) mke2fs -j che genera? ext2 o ext3?
> 
> 2) che posso fare se è ext2 o ext3 per ovviare il kernel panic?

 

1) L'opzione -j crea ext3. 

2) Nel kernel devi abilitare come bult-in (cioe' con * e non come M) sia il

supporto per ext3 che per ext2. Inoltre se per boot usi ext3 in fstab devi

mettere l'opzione notail su quella di boot.

----------

## zilog80

bene a sapersi... io pensavo di avere a che fare con una versione "futuristica" di ext2 con journal!! che scemo!

ora  sto compilando il kernel includendo il supporto ext2 ed ext3 come integrato e non come modulo, chissa perchè io lo avevo messo come M!!!

mania del kernel piccolo!!   :Razz: 

ho sistemato fstab con notail e cambiato le voci ext2 in ext3 sulle partizioni..  

vi so dire qualcosa domani perche ora me ne vado a casa non ho intenzione di fare gli straordinari non pagati a lavoro!! 

SIETE FORMIDABILI!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sono dimenticato di darti il benvenuto quindi benvenuto.

----------

## zilog80

grazzie!! 

mha.. sono tornato da lavoro ho trovato il kernel pronto.. lo copio su /boot riavvio e ...

boot

loading gentoo...

bios data ceck successful

no setup signature found...

che cavolo è?? uff!! che sonno!!

----------

## active

Avendo solo partizioni ext3 non è necessario abilitare nativo il supporto ext2, basta in modulo.

----------

## active

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> boot
> 
> loading gentoo...
> ...

 

hai dato il comando "lilo" dopo aver copiato il kernel in /boot?

----------

## zilog80

hem...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zilog80

EVVIVA!!! FINALMENTE!! WOWWWWWW

SE NON CI FOSTE VOI!! W IL GENTOOOOO GROUP!!

però ora mi da dei problemi su /proc !! 

th "mount" command failed with error 

mount point /proc does not exist.. humm 

mkdir /proc ?   :Wink: 

----------

## zilog80

spero questi posts siano utili per i novellini come me 

cmq volevo dare conferma che con ext3 senza la filed notail su fstab

funziona da quello che ho letto server per il filesystem raiser..

sul file fstab ci sta:

#NOTE: The next line is critical for boot! (e allora che la metti a fare??  :Laughing:  )

none     /proc    proc   defaults    0 0

cioe?

----------

## paolo

Significa che quella riga è essenziale: ci deve essere  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## zilog80

il problema è che non ho in root '/' il filesystem '/proc' non si è creato o forse devo crearo ma non so come!

sapete aiutarmi?

----------

## zilog80

sono riuscito a risolvere il problema con

1)mkdir /proc

2) mount -t proc /proc /proc

solo che ora vorrei farlo eseguire al boot

insrendolo su /etc/rc che non è presente

lo devo creare o gentoo utilizza rc.conf

----------

## Peach

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> sono riuscito a risolvere il problema con
> 
> 1)mkdir /proc
> 
> 2) mount -t proc /proc /proc
> ...

 

benvenuto anche da parte mia

non occorre... basta che sia presente su fstab

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *zilog80 wrote:*   sono riuscito a risolvere il problema con
> 
> 1)mkdir /proc
> 
> 2) mount -t proc /proc /proc
> ...

 

a proposito di questo, non per fare una domanda da n00b (che non si confarrebbe al mio nuovo status di piccolo aiutante di tux  :Wink: ), ma esattamente, cos'e' il proc ?

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma esattamente, cos'e' il proc ?
> 
> 

 

Ricerca di 10 secondi massimo su google:

- http://pluto.linux.it/ildp/guide/GuidaSysadm/x625.html

Se ci spendi magari uno o due minuti scoprirai tante altre belle cosette...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> ma esattamente, cos'e' il proc ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Eh, c'avessi dieci minuti !  :Wink:  Oggi giornata campale in sala macchine !

No, in verità é che e' una di quelle domande che dici sempre: poi guardo.... e alla fine non guardo mai   :Embarassed: 

Coda

P.S.: grazie mille per il link, l'ho già stampato e appeso  :Wink: 

----------

## zilog80

sono riuscito a fare il tutto mancava solo di creare proc su root

solo che ora nn mi vede piu la schda di rete !! è una intel pro 100 

io l'ho inclusa nel kernel cazzarola!!!! ahrg!!

----------

## GabrieleB

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> sono riuscito a fare il tutto mancava solo di creare proc su root
> 
> solo che ora nn mi vede piu la schda di rete !! è una intel pro 100 
> 
> io l'ho inclusa nel kernel cazzarola!!!! ahrg!!

 

se è compilata staticamente nel kernel dovrebbe andare, mentre se l'hai generata come modulo dovresti aggiungere eepro100 al file /etc/modules.autoload.d/tuaversionedikernel

Il kernel 2.4 ti da 2 versioni dello stesso driver. Disabilita l'altra (a me faceva un po di casini). io uso la versione che si chiama eepro100, ma non saprei dirti quale è la migliore.

 Gabriele

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *zilog80 wrote:*   sono riuscito a fare il tutto mancava solo di creare proc su root
> 
> solo che ora nn mi vede piu la schda di rete !! è una intel pro 100 
> 
> io l'ho inclusa nel kernel cazzarola!!!! ahrg!! 
> ...

 

Io posso dirti che eepro100 va benissimo.

----------

## cerri

Quella intel.

----------

## zilog80

bhe che dire siete molto gentili!! mi preparo ad un'altra gentoo giornata!!

----------

